# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: این چه نوع زبانیه؟؟ کمک فوری

## bahram_plus

سلام.از دوستان کسی میدونه این با چه زبانی نوشته شده؟!!


#ORGANIZATION
#MAIN MENU->SUB-MENU->FUNCTION MENU/TEXT(buttons & text)->GENERAL TEXT

#MAIN MENU
welcome_screen|btns->text|Video|0|##dis20##|
welcome_screen|btns->text|Audio|1|##dis21##|
welcome_screen|btns->text|Telephony|2|##dis22##|
welcome_screen|btns->text|Information|3|##dis23##|
welcome_screen|btns->text|Communication|4|##dis24##|
welcome_screen|btns->text|Services|5|##dis25##|

#SUB-MENU SECTION
#VIDEO SUB-MENU
vision_subscreen|bg_texts|Video|0|
vision_subscreen|btns->text|IP Television|0|##dis15##|
vision_subscreen|btns->text|Video On Demand|2|##dis16##|
vision_subscreen|btns->text|Pay Per View|1|##dis17##|
vision_subscreen|btns->text|User Video|3|##dis26##|
vision_subscreen|btns->text|Video Categories|4|##dis27##|
vision_subscreen|btns->text|Picture Browser|5|##dis18##|
vision_subscreen|btns->text|Exit|6|

#AUDIO SUB-MENU
radio_subscreen|bg_texts|Audio|0|
radio_subscreen|btns->text|Online Radio|0|##dis8##|
radio_subscreen|btns->text|Audio On Demand|1|##dis9##|
radio_subscreen|btns->text|User Audio|2|##dis28##|
radio_subscreen|btns->text|Exit|3|
#SERVICE MESSAGES
service_msgs| |REAL TIME|0|
service_msgs| |RECORDED|1|
service_msgs| |RECORDING|2|
service_msgs| |Message From|3|
service_msgs| |PROGRAM END|4|
service_msgs| |NONE|5|
service_msgs| |VOLUME|6|
service_msgs| |LOCAL|7|
service_msgs| |NETWORK|8|
service_msgs| |OTHER|9|
service_msgs| |UNKNOWN|10|
service_msgs| |Me:|11|
service_msgs| |RECORD|12|
service_msgs| |SWITCH|13|
service_msgs| |ON|14|
service_msgs| |OFF|15|
service_msgs| |PAUSE|16|
service_msgs| |<< BACKWARD|17|
service_msgs| |FORWARD >>|18|
service_msgs| |To:|19|
service_msgs| |Recording is Disabled!|20|
service_msgs| |MUTE|22|
service_msgs| |Invalid Lock Password!|23|
service_msgs| |LOW|25|
service_msgs| |HIGH|26|
service_msgs| |OFF|27|
service_msgs| |Wrong Index!|28|
service_msgs| |Invalid Voicemail Password!|29|
service_msgs| |VIDEO|30|
service_msgs| |AUDIO|31|
service_msgs| |IMAGE|32|
service_msgs| |Please Insert Record Name!|33|
service_msgs| |SMS Sent|34|
service_msgs| |Invalid IP Address|35|
service_msgs| |Invalid Network Mask|36|
service_msgs| |Invalid Name Server Address|37|
service_msgs| |Invalid Gateway Address|38|
service_msgs| |Invalid Password|39|
service_msgs| |WiFi|40|
service_msgs| |LAN|41|

----------

